# Hanoi " Jane " never forget !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not sure of the veracity of this story so take it with a grain of salt. Ive been waiting five years to use veracity in a sentence, looks good doesnt it.

I am sending this one out because so many do not know this truth... *And also because she was on 3 times this week talking about her new book... 
And how good she feels in her 70's... She still does not know what she did wrong..her book just may not make the best list if more people knew... 
Also... *
Barbara Walters said: 
Thank you all. Many died in Vietnam for our freedoms. 
I did not like Jane Fonda then and I don't like her now. She can lead her present life the way she wants and perhaps SHE can forget the past, but we DO NOT have to stand by without comment and see her "honored" as a "Woman of the Century."

(I remember this well)

For those who served and/or died. . . NEVER FORGIVE A TRAITOR. SHE REALLY WAS A TRAITOR!! And now President OBAMA wants to honor her......!!!! In Memory of LT. C.Thomsen Wieland who spent 100 days at the Hanoi Hilton [Famous North Vietnam Prison] IF YOU NEVER FORWARDED ANYTHING IN YOUR LIFE FORWARD THIS SO THAT EVERYONE WILL KNOW!!!!!!

A TRAITOR IS ABOUT TO BE HONORED. 
KEEP THIS MOVING ACROSS AMERICAThis is for all the kids born in the 70's and after who do not remember, and didn't have to bear the burden that our fathers, mothers and older brothers and sisters had to bear. Jane Fonda is being honored as one of the '100 Women of the Century.' BARBARA WALTERS WRITES: 
Unfortunately, many have forgotten and still countless others have never known how Ms. Fonda betrayed not only the idea of our country, but specific men who served and sacrificed during the Vietnam War. The first part of this is from an F-4E pilot. 
The pilot's name is Jerry Driscoll, a River Rat. 
In 1968, the former Commandant of the USAF Survival School was a POW in Ho Lo Prison the ' Hanoi Hilton.'

Dragged from a stinking cesspit of a cell, cleaned, fed, and dressed in clean PJ's, he was ordered to describe for a visiting American 'Peace Activist' the 'lenient and humane treatment' he'd received. He spat at Ms. Fonda, was clubbed, and was dragged away. During the subsequent beating, he fell forward on to the camp Commandant 's feet, which sent that officer berserk. In 1978, the Air Force Colonel still suffered from double vision (which permanently ended his flying career) from the Commandant's frenzied application of a wooden baton. From 1963-65, Col. Larry Carrigan was in the 47FW/DO (F-4E's). He spent 6 years in the ' Hanoi Hilton'...the first three of which his family only knew he was 'missing in action'. His wife lived on faith that he was still alive. His group, too, got the cleaned-up, fed and clothed routine in preparation for a 'peace delegation' visit. They, however, had time and devised a plan to get word to the world that they were alive and still survived. Each man secreted a tiny piece of paper, with his Social Security Number on it, in the palm of his hand. When paraded before Ms. Fonda and a cameraman, she walked the line, shaking each man's hand and asking little encouraging snippets like: 'Aren't you sorry you bombed babies?' and 'Are you grateful for the humane treatment from your benevolent captors?' Believing this HAD to be an act, they each palmed her their sliver of paper. She took them all without missing a beat.. At the end of the line and once the camera stopped rolling, to the shocked disbelief of the POWs, she turned to the officer in charge and handed him all the little pieces of paper... Three men died from the subsequent beatings. Colonel Carrigan was almost number four but he survived, which is the only reason we know of her actions that day. I was a civilian economic development advisor in Vietnam , and was captured by the North Vietnamese communists in South Vietnam in 1968, and held prisoner for over 5 years. I spent 27 months in solitary confinement; one year in a cage in Cambodia; and one year in a 'black box' in Hanoi . My North Vietnamese captors deliberately poisoned and murdered a female missionary, a nurse in a leprosarium in Banme Thuot, South Vietnam , whom I buried in the jungle near the Cambodian border. At one time, I weighed only about 90 lbs. (My normal weight is 170 lbs) We were Jane Fonda's 'war criminals....' When Jane Fonda was in Hanoi , I was asked by the camp communist political officer if I would be willing to meet with her. I said yes, for I wanted to tell her about the real treatment we POWs received... and how different it was from the treatment purported by the North Vietnamese, and parroted by her as 'humane and lenient.' Because of this, I spent three days on a rocky floor on my knees, with my arms outstretched with a large steel weight placed on my hands, and beaten with a bamboo cane. I had the opportunity to meet with Jane Fonda soon after I was released. I asked her if she would be willing to debate me on TV. She never did answer me. These first-hand experiences do not exemplify someone who should be honored as part of '100 Years of Great Women.' Lest we forget....' 100 Years of Great Women' should never include a traitor whose hands are covered with the blood of so many patriots. There are few things I have strong visceral reactions to, but Hanoi Jane's participation in blatant treason, is one of them. Please take the time to forward to as many people as you possibly can.. It will eventually end up on her computer and she needs to know that we will never forget. RONALD D. SAMPSON, CMSgt, 
USAF 716 Maintenance Squadron, 
Chief of Maintenance DSN: 875-6431 COMM: 883-6343


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Truth or not she is nothing but a traitor CUNT!!!!!!!*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think we need a two-pronged test to rule this out. The totality of her 'activism' speaks for itself.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*THANKS HARRY!!!!!!!!!*
*+1 *


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Jane Fonda*

* A.K.A. *

* Hanoi Jane*

*http://www.1stcavmedic.com/jane_fonda.htm*

Regretful or not, she still gave aid and comfort to the enemy.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Fonda Admitted to Being a Socialist and Revolutionary*

http://www.1stcavmedic.com/Fonda-Admitted-Socialist.htm


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Please don't get me started I lived through that shit with her and Comrade Kerry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone else remember these?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Too bad she did not get hit by one of these while sitting on the North Vietnamese AA gun.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> *Truth or not she is nothing but a traitor CUNT!!!!!!!*


Harry, don't hold back 

...she's a douche


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And this fuckin bucket of smashed assholes is going to play a class act like Nancy Reagan? Fuckin disgraceful.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

She is a useless piece of shit ..I HATE HER, I HATE SEEING HER PICTURE..it sets me off &*@^*_$


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Usa8235 said:


> She is a useless piece of shit ..I HATE HER, I HATE SEEING HER PICTURE..it sets me off &*@^*_$


Hahahaha


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember these?


Always loved pissing on that bitch....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would rather piss on her in person.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Jane,


----------

